# Google- This Is Serious, Montrealer Raises Money For Cats With Irritable Bowel Syndrome - MTL Blog (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*This Is Serious, Montrealer Raises Money For Cats With Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*MTL Blog (blog)*
On Wednesday October 29th 2014, our nation celebrated one of our oldest and most beloved holidays: National Cat Day. As a tribute to our fuzzy national treasures, I devoted my day to raising money for cats who suffer from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

